# Which table saw............?



## roger staten (23 Mar 2010)

Would welcome any advise on choosing a table saw. Never had one and only a diy person, but would welcome the opportunity to be able cut wood down to size. I have looked at:

Sealey Table Saw with Stand & Extension Wings 10" / 254mm Blade 1500w 240v


Draper Table Saw with Extension Wings & Stand + 2 Blades 10" / 254mm Blade 1500w 240v



Ryobi ETS-1525SC Table Saw with Sliding Carriage 10" / 254mm Blade 1500w 240v



For the DIY person which would be the best machine to enable general cutting of timber to size?

Does anyone have an opinion?


----------



## thomvic (23 Mar 2010)

This has been discussed numerous times on numerous forums. Just do a search and you will find.

All of the ones you mention are ok for garden woodwork but not up to carpentry/cabinetmaking standard.

What happened to the Axminster you were keen about in another forum?

Richard


----------



## roger staten (23 Mar 2010)

I did not want to clog up the question with too many machines. The Axminster model was BTS 10PP. Seems a reasonable buy but I can only go on what I read on their websites.
I note what you say about general work only, that's the first bit of advice I have received.
I think what I was looking for is guys to quote what they had in the same budget and be satisied with them. I would hate to buy a machine which gave a poor performance and was so noisy likes my neighbours Clarke that no-one gets any peace on the estate.
I will do a search.
regards


----------



## woodsworth (23 Mar 2010)

I have a Bosh for sale but it is 110


----------



## harryc (23 Mar 2010)

Oh No not another I want a Table Saw, why don't people just do a search :roll:


----------



## roger staten (23 Mar 2010)

Sorry Harry C for wasting your time.
I have done a search but only really come up with machine information for machines above my budget. Has a newcomer, I would have hoped for positive advice, the question being quite specific with three models quoted.


----------



## harryc (23 Mar 2010)

Roger I apologise I thought I was being helpful in directing you towards the search tab, rather than relying on a couple of people who will give their own views.

You say you want something quiet. All 3 of those machines with brush motors will sound like screaming banshee's. You will need to up your budget to an induction motor - SIP, Kity, Scheppach or a peice of old cast iron on fleabay.

How accurate do you need to be because I don't think the 3 you have mentioned would be described as cabinet maker machines. 
Have you considered a a Triton Work Centre, once set up probably more accurate than the 3 you have in mind.

BTW welcome to the forum


----------



## Mcluma (23 Mar 2010)

check out the used Bosch one that woodsworth has for sale

I have the bosch one and its really good (mine is also 110v)


----------



## Chems (23 Mar 2010)

What sort of cutting are you going to be doing? 

I'd recommend if you want something decent then a Dewalt or Festool Track Saw would be the best option for the keen DIY'er.


----------



## jimi43 (23 Mar 2010)

I'm never tired of reading these posts from newbies....simply because this is a forum set up just for that...

Search is helpful...and a starting value....many useful hints there...but nothing like tailored responses when you have a specific requirement.

The fact that you are asking means that you don't know enough yet and are keen to learn. There are a thousand answers with a thousand solutions and most would be either way too expensive, over engineered, too cheaply made or not fit for YOUR purpose.

So...as others have said...what do you need to cut...what do you intend to make...how big is the place you can afford to keep it....do you need it to be portable....how much money have you in your budget?

Start to answer these questions and you will be more focussed on the available models and their respective pros and cons.

Once you know these answers and have selected candidates always aim higher by one step...you won't regret that growing space...

Jim


----------



## Mike.C (23 Mar 2010)

roger staten":23th0xfn said:


> Would welcome any advise on choosing a table saw. Never had one and only a diy person, but would welcome the opportunity to be able cut wood down to size. I have looked at:
> 
> Sealey Table Saw with Stand & Extension Wings 10" / 254mm Blade 1500w 240v
> 
> ...



Roger, IMHO whatever sort of work you are going to use the table saw for, you will not be happy with any of your 3 choices. But for just £100+ more then the Ryobi you will be entering into a different world. http://www.axminster.co.uk/group_id//pr ... 655467.htm And if it needs a bit of fettling out of the box, you are just in time to gain from the knowledge of both Tom and Robert who are also TS-200 owners.
Again IMHO any saw with a brush motor is simply not worth having, and if you cannot afford a better one at the moment you would be better off saving your money and buying one when you can afford it.

This is just my opinion you understand.

Good luck with whichever one you buy and keep us updated. :wink: 

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Vinny (23 Mar 2010)

Got to go with mike here. The Axi TS200 is a good buy. I've had one for over a year and for what I'm doing at the mo (lots of sheet work) it was accurate out of the box.


----------



## MickCheese (23 Mar 2010)

Hi and welcome

I am at present selling on ebay an Axminster BTS 10PP. It has served me well as a first saw but the worse thing is it is noisy, compared to the induction motor on my Kity, it screams.

It is a bit light so has a tendency to move with the cut.

The good points are, it's cheap and quite powerful. for it's price.

I am glad I upgraded and should have got a better saw from the beginning.

As a site saw it is probably quite good.

So my advice is get the best you can afford and steer clear of the site saws.

Mick


----------



## RobertMP (23 Mar 2010)

I have bought a second hand TS-200 and am sorting out its various problems but do believe it is a good saw and worth the effort.

Only thing I'd add for you to consider is that I have been woodworking for around 4 years now and made quite a few things in that time.... and this is my first table saw and only just purchased. I've been getting on fine with a bandsaw, a sliding compound mitre saw and a circular saw used with various home made sawing boards/tracks.... so a saw bench helps but is not essential to get you going


----------



## big soft moose (23 Mar 2010)

roger staten":14pyhzxj said:


> Would welcome any advise on choosing a table saw. Never had one and only a diy person, but would welcome the opportunity to be able cut wood down to size. I have looked at:
> 
> Sealey Table Saw with Stand & Extension Wings 10" / 254mm Blade 1500w 240v
> 
> ...



i agree with whats already been said - all of the above are noisy as hell and not particularly accurate though okay for first fix type stuff.

assuming you cant afford to step up to the TS200 / kity 419 etc i would suggest forgoing a table saw and spending your money on a decent handheld circular saw and making a sled to go with it ( you can find sled designs via the search)


----------



## roger staten (24 Mar 2010)

Thank you very much for your comments. It has helped me not to waste my money on the three machines I enquired about.
There is much I have to learn and the TS200 seems a good compromise between what I need and what I can afford. I will look at tables and need to learn about 'fettling' for exmple.
I will not rush into anything yet and I plan to visit Axminster to have a look and also Yandles Open day on 10th April.
My intended usage is for reducing the likes of 4 x 2's down to smaller sections of timber for small furniture projects.
Many thanks again.


----------



## MickCheese (27 Mar 2010)

I sold my Axminster BTS 10PP on ebay for £85. Just one bidder at the price I started it at.

The guy collected it this morning and I was reminded just how noisy it was when I started it up so he could see it working.

I will never go back to a brush motor machine.

My Kity PT, Makita CSM and Kity Table saw are all induction motors and are a pleasure to use, I don't need ear defenders to use them any more.

Mick


----------

